# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Ищу билеты спеца по бюджетированию в ERP

## neovision

На обмен есть билеты по упр учету и производству, а также куча курсов.

----------


## GTA33

> На обмен есть билеты по упр учету и производству, а также куча курсов.


https://dropmefiles.com/CgTYZ

Есть такие по бюджетированию. От 2018 года.

----------

levachok (08.06.2021), neovision (23.06.2020)

----------


## neovision

Спасибо, пригодится. Хотелось бы и готовые билеты увидеть.

----------


## roxcet07

Повторите, пжл, по бюджетированию. Ссылка неактуальная

----------


## sing22

Добрый день. Если есть хоть какие-то билеты, поделитесь, плиз.

----------


## Usess

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1stT...ew?usp=sharing

----------

fishkansk (05.03.2021), GRIFF77 (26.02.2021), levachok (08.06.2021), nailsp (17.06.2021), olplis (13.02.2021), Sayrax (09.04.2021), VElenaA (29.06.2021), vfrin (14.06.2021), Yanik28 (23.02.2021), zlaya_koroleva (25.03.2021), Алекс0987 (04.04.2021), НикВольтарен (08.04.2021)

----------


## Viktoriam1

Добрый день!
Есть ли актуальные билеты по бюджетированию?
Спасибо!

----------

